# Honeymoon in the South



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm getting married near the end of December and headed south to find some warmer temperatures. Anybody have any great recommendations for things to see and do and places to stay? Not that I expect to be bored!  And I probably won't stop and fix your equipment along the way!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

IN December, it's hard to beat Key West......congratulations! Disney World is beautiful as well.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sanibel is pretty nice in December.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> IN December, it's hard to beat Key West......congratulations! Disney World is beautiful as well.....


 The Florida Keys are really pretty. Only trouble with Key West is last time I was there it was run over with queers.....that was about 12 years ago.....can't imagine its any better now. I liked it a little farther up the keys in Islmorada better......not as built up and crowded as Key West and more scenic and peaceful. The fishing down in the keys is fantastic.

Hayden


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Costa Rica and Panama both have excelent fishing from late December til March.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

He ain't gonna have no time for fishin' guys......


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

somedevildawg said:


> He ain't gonna have no time for fishin' guys......


Nope, shopping for toasters and microwaves and such for the house. lol

Really depends on what you are looking for. If you want in door shows and such look at Myrtle Beach. Will be some very good Christmas live shows. Oh and outlets for the toasters. Pricing on motels would be good. I would expect great selection of reasonable pricing on lodging. May have direct flight from you area to MB.

We like the Smoky Mountains that time of the year in the Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge area. (Eastern Tenn) Colder than the coast but they also have very good live programs there. You should fine good selection of cabins there for rent near town to on the mountains. Dolly Wood there is decorated for Christmas. To me that area really puts up lots of lights and really is pretty.

Pray you have a great wedding and a wonderful marriage.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Try St. Augustine, They have tons of Christmas lights all over town. You can ride in a horse and carriage through downtown, visit the fort, and of course they have outlet malls for the Mrs.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

If you are making it a traveling honeymoon and like history I would suggest spendng a day or two in the Smokies at Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg, then go on down to Charleston, SC for a day or two, then go on down Tybee Island. It would be a great place to chill for a few days. There would not be much to do that time of year though. I guess then if you wanted to go all out you could head all the way down to Orlando and spend the rest of your money. It is not cheap down there.

Congratulations on the upcoming marriage. Let us know how the trip goes.


----------



## JosyPaigan (Apr 1, 2021)

I know it's been a long time since this post. But I was just looking for some tips on what songs to play at a wedding. My sister is having a wedding next month, and I will help her with music and design. Since childhood, we've been very close, and that's why now I support her and help with planning her wedding. I contacted a wedding live streaming services, to broadcast her wedding for those who couldn't attend and congratulate her in person. She doesn't know about the surprise. I'm so excited and happy for her, it's her wedding, and I want to make it the best day in her life.


----------



## MikeBurker (Jun 20, 2021)

StxPecans said:


> Costa Rica and Panama both have excelent fishing from late December til March. If you don't like fishing then take a great cruise trip. That would be more than enough


When my cousin was getting married in 2020 (not the best year for that, I guess) they decided to have a trip on a cruise ship. Don't remember the details but he said that it was the best investment of his during the whole year


----------

